# Now that my Chinese has wings, what gender is it? How do I tell?



## Meadow98684 (Jul 20, 2012)

Since he or she has wings now, is fully grown I think, how do I tell the sex?


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 20, 2012)

count the abd segments


----------



## Meadow98684 (Jul 20, 2012)

females 6 and males 8 right? mine seems to have 6...but it doesnt seem as bulky as i've heard females get....so i'm lost


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 20, 2012)

It can take a few weeks for her to get fat but she will, she'll eat more as she becomes gravid then lay a ooth even if not mated(non-fertile).


----------



## Meadow98684 (Jul 20, 2012)

stop the phone! she can lay an ooth WITHOUT mating? now i'm really lost! please explain. why breed?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 20, 2012)

If not mated with a male the ooth will be sterile-no babies/nymphs, sorry...


----------



## Meadow98684 (Jul 20, 2012)

oh...thanks.


----------



## MantidDan (Jul 20, 2012)

I think the only species that has fertile ooths without mating is Brunneria.


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2012)

Counting segments is not generally how you tell gender on adults.

Look here:

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=7110


----------



## massaman (Jul 29, 2012)

miomantis payuiis can hatch from un mated ooths as can iris oratia ooths on occasions


----------



## agent A (Jul 29, 2012)

massaman said:


> miomantis payuiis can hatch from un mated ooths as can iris oratia ooths on occasions


and acontista multicolor and sometimes hierodula and sphodromantis


----------



## Saebjorn9 (Jul 29, 2012)

I always thought green = female and brown = male for chinese mantids?


----------



## gripen (Jul 29, 2012)

Saebjorn9 said:


> I always thought green = female and brown = male for chinese mantids?


Color makes no difference.


----------



## Extrememantid (Aug 21, 2012)

Meadow98684 said:


> stop the phone! she can lay an ooth WITHOUT mating? now i'm really lost! please explain. why breed?


No babies will hatch out of it, just an empty ooth


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 21, 2012)

Saebjorn9 said:


> I always thought green = female and brown = male for chinese mantids?


I have female chinese and they are brown will be interesting to see what the final molt brings


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 21, 2012)

Parthenogenetic mantids: (sometimes on occasions)

Brunneria borealis

Acontista multicolor

Miomantis payukalli

Hierodula sp.

Sphodromantis sp.

Tenodera aridifolia

That's all i know of


----------



## TySAAAN (Aug 21, 2012)

Meadow98684 said:


> females 6 and males 8 right? mine seems to have 6...but it doesnt seem as bulky as i've heard females get....so i'm lost


OMG!!!! We're both from Oregon and we got same picture!!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 27, 2012)

You'll be able to tell the difference from male and female by just looking at the body build. Males are small and very thin. Females are alot bulkier


----------

